# aktuellen Pfad (URL oder URI) auslesen



## nobody_two (11. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hänge nun schon einige Zeit an einem Problem. Ich habe eine JSP - Seite programmiert die auf eine Java - Klasse zugreift. In der Java Klasse benötige ich die momentane URL der JSP - Seite.

Gibt es unter Java eine Methode wie man die URL auslesen kann?

Ich weiß das man in einer JSP - Seite die URL über das Request -Objekt einfach auslesen kann. So möchte ich es aber nicht machen, da ich dann der Klasse bei jedem Aufruf diesen Pfad übergeben müsste.

Habe schon die Api und sämtliche Internetseiten durchgesucht aber leider keine passende Methode gefunden!

Hoffe ihr könnte mir weiter helfen!

MFG nobody_two


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. August 2004)

Hallo!

Meinst du sowas?


```
<%= request.getScheme() + "://" + request.getServerName() + ":" + request.getServerPort() + request.getRequestURI()%>

bzw.

<%= new StringBuffer().append(request.getScheme()).append("://").append(request.getServerName()).append(":").append(request.getServerPort()).append(request.getRequestURI())%>
```

Wobei das nur funktioniert, wenn du nicht  per Forward auf diese Seite weitergeleitet wurdest... dann siehst du so nämlich die URL der vorhergenden Seite.

Gruß Tom


----------



## nobody_two (12. August 2004)

Hallo Tom,

erstmal danke für deine Hilfe!

Ja so in etwa meinte ich es! Leider funktioniert dieser Befehl nur auf der JSP - Seite, und ich müsste die URL direkt in der Java - Klasse auslesen! Geht das überhaupt? Habe nämlich keine entsprechende Methode gefunden!

MFG nobody_two


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. August 2004)

Hallo!

Wenn du die URL in der Java Klasse brauchst und diese Java Klasse innerhalb der JSP verwendest, warum übergibst du dann nicht einfach die aktuelle url an eine Methode der Java klasse als Parameter..

Gruß Tom


----------



## nobody_two (12. August 2004)

Hallo,

weil ich dann auf jeder Seite die URL auf jeder JSP - Seite auslesen müsste und sie bei jedem Methodenaufruf mit übergeben müsste!

Hätte es eine Möglichkeit gegeben die URL in der Klasse auszulesen dann hätte ich sie nur einmal auslesen müssen, das wäre einfacher gewesen. Aber wenn das nicht möglich ist, muss ich wohl doch die andere Variante wählen!

Aber trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe!

MFG nobody_two


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. August 2004)

Hallo!

Dann übergib doch einfach das request Objekt an die Methode der Klasse ...
mit der kannst du dann wie gezeigt die URL aufbauen...

Gruß Tom


----------



## nobody_two (12. August 2004)

Hallo,

stimmt das wäre ne Möglichkeit! Da habe ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht! Dann müsste ich mir auch die URL - nur einmal auslesen!

Danke für deine Hilfe, so müsste es dann eigentlich funktionieren!

MFG nobody_two


----------

